

I'm doing some changes to Design it & Code it. Want to help me? - Idered

Hi, recently i've published my project named "Design it &#38; Code it".  Now I'm going to make some changes and I would like to discuss them.<p>The website: http://designitcodeit.com<p>What I came up with:
- allow users to register and submit their projects(design only)
- add a poll or something like this where users could vote up/down projects that could be coded
- the project that users liked the most would be coded and released for the rest of users
- add "Fork" function so users could customize projects<p>I think that by adding those features the website would be more popular and users will be happy that they can promote their work(and website).
======
twog
You would get huge traction if you went through
<http://www.premiumpixels.com/> and coded all of the awesome resources they
have on there.

